# Coach Bernie



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

2 minutes of someones time can mean so much, Coach thanks so much for your time with me at the Pearson Trailer at Augusta,


----------



## bobbyf (Apr 16, 2007)

*bernie*

Bernie and Jan are GREAT people. He is to the point.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bernie and Jan are GREAT.Jan set up two knuckie underfor me and my sun. he loves his.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mr. Pellerite really knows his stuff. And he is one of the rare ones who does not mind you even calling just to ask something. He and his wife are awesome people.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I wonder just how many people he has helped


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Me I made a weekend with Bernie & Jan great people


----------

